# Sea Shipping of a couple of boxes



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I would like to have a couple of boxes of books and paperwork and some odd pieces of stuff that I have accumulated over the past few years out of Dubai and am looking for the cheapest baggage handlers via sea routes.

All the contacts in the other posts and threads are dated and none of them exist.

Does anyone have the contacts of such agencies in Dubai, who would preferably pick the boxes from your home?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck. Our boss left boxes that we were left to send back. We had mulitiple quotes and literally like 12 50cm boxes was costing 5 to 7k average pricing. Hope is cheaper to the uk.


----------

